# استخدام اسطوانات البوتاجاز فى مواقع العمل



## mostafamwafy (17 أكتوبر 2010)

زملائى الاعزاء
هذا الموضوع من الموضوعات الهامة التى ىيمكن ان لا تكون قد طرحت من قبل فى المنتديات الا وهو اى انواع اسطوانات البوتاجاز يناسب العمل فى موقع العمل وخاصة فى المواقع المكشوفة للشمس
وماهى الاشتراطات الخاصة بالعمل عند العمل باسطوانة البوتاجاز من حيث التخزين والطوارئ والضغط وما الى ذلك
لذلك ارجوا من كل الزملاء بالدخول وتزويدنا بكل مالديه من معلومات عن هذا الموضوع الهام
وسوف ابدأبنفسى بما لدى من معلومات


----------



## mostafamwafy (17 أكتوبر 2010)

هناك اسوانات غاز خاصة بالاستخدام المنزلى واخرى خاصة بالاستخدام التجارىفى المطاعم والمواقع
واظن ان الاسطوانات الخاصة بالاستخدام المنزلى ممنوع استخدامها فى المواقع او المطاعم
وعايز اعرف السبب 
مثلا فى مصر بيقولوا ان الحكومة مدعمة الاسطوانة الخاصة بالمنازل لذلك ممنوع استخدامها تجاريا
لكن اكيد هناك سبب خاص بالسلامة والصحة المهنية يمنع ذلك
ممكن ان يكون ان اسوانة الاستخدام المنزلى غير ملائمة للعمل فتر طويلة قد تصل الى 4 او 8 ساعات مستمر كما فى العمل فى عمليات العزل بالبيتومين شيت
او غير ذلك 
او ان درجة الحرارة فى الجو المكشوف للشمس ترفع من درجة حرارة الاسطوانة وهذا غير امن على الاسطوانة ذات الاستخدام المنزلى
لو ان كلامى صحيح ارجوا من الجميع الافادة 
او ابلاغنا بالسبب العلمى وراء عدم استخدامها و استخدام الاسطوانة المخصصة تجارى يا للعمل فى المواقع


----------

